# Flea Meds and FDA warnings



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You KNOW it is really bad if the FDA is warning about them!

https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/fda-alert-isoxazoline-class-flea-tick-products/?fbclid=IwAR2YvE8pRpv8D50wXv-YfTT2p0yk4-DLQXv22mDbo4rpctkdFL0JaTqcHY0


----------



## doggostormer (Oct 28, 2018)

I read the news, so as far as I concern, all those brand Bravecto, Nexgard, and Simparica are related to the chewable stuff? How about other methods like shampoo, soap, collar, body powder and spray? So it means maybe external treatment sound okay but you have to be careful when dealing with the internal thing or consumable stuff. A long time ago I heard that Seresto collar issues, some dog or cat cannot tolerate it and affect the skin. All in all, despite the common treatment, I use the natural stuff to fight with the flea or ticks. It works for the dog sometimes, what I mean I rub with the coconut oil.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sheri said:


> You KNOW it is really bad if the FDA is warning about them!
> 
> https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/fda-alert-isoxazoline-class-flea-tick-products/?fbclid=IwAR2YvE8pRpv8D50wXv-YfTT2p0yk4-DLQXv22mDbo4rpctkdFL0JaTqcHY0


Thanks for the link. I use K9 Advantix and found a website that list the ingredients. In fact it lists the active ingredients for a whole bunch of products. Mine doesn't contain what the FDA is warning about. Here is the website I looked at: https://drjustinelee.com/how-to-pick-a-flea-and-tick-medication-for-your-dog-or-cat-dr-justine-lee/


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

It's funny because I just got into a facebook discussion with a South African vet here in Kampala who swears by Bravecto and says that the others are not as effective. She said that she' been to many lectures by experts in the field who say that any deaths were of animals that had other underlying conditions. There are major tick issues here in Kampala (and the continent), but since Perry doesn't go outside of our yard and we don't seem to have tick issues in our yard, I'm sticking with Advantix. I don't even do it monthly because he's at limited exposure risk.

What she said: " I am a veterinarian and the top of the range treatment for ticks and fleas is a tablet called Bravecto. It's only available out of country though as far as I know so if you know anybody coming from Europe/USA/South Africa then it would be best to ask them to bring for you. It's a once off oral tablet that lasts for three months and is extremely effective. In the meantime a top spot such as frontline would be your best bet ." [she mentioned that she thought Advantix was about the same as frontline]

When I questioned it and posted articles about Bravecto:
"I have been to countless talks on the safety of bravecto given by members of profession from all over the world and the safety of the product has been proven over and over again. The cases where there have been problems have all had other factors that have caused sickness - usually pre-existing diseases. I have used it in practice since it came on the market and on my own dogs for the last 4 years . I believe in the safety of the product with all the research I have done and talks I have been to. It's up to each individual but in my opinion it's a good effective product. ...all medication have possible side effects but the safety studies done show side effects are rare and the product has passed all safety requirements. If it had not it would not have been released and approved . If a dog has a pre-existing liver disease for example I would not advise bravecto however in a healthy animal I would . Nothing is without risk however in using it for the last 5 years I have never had any of my cases have an adverse effect . The veterinary council on South Africa has strict standards and guidelines that approve these products ."

When I said that there was enough out there about Bravecto she said:
"Within the veterinary world though there is no product superior to bravecto - it is the gold standard for tick and flea prevention and thus prevention of tick borne diseases - the other options are just not as effective and there is lots of tick and flea resistance to the active ingredients in the older products . I guess it all depends on how bad the tick burden is and of course on your personal preference ."


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I read that there is a gene in some dogs called MDR1. I believe they can now test for this gene. Dogs with this gene are super sensitive to a lot of medications. For example, I believe higher doeses of ivermectin can kill them. My understanding is that this gene is mainly in herding dogs although I guess some others can have it. These oral meds are very bad for dogs with this gene. It is good for dog owners to be aware this.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Good article by Dr. Jean Dodd's on the MDR1 gene, including the dangers of some flea medications given in conjunction with heartworm drugs.


__
https://158855646346%2Fmdr1-gene-mutation-in-dogs-and-cats


----------

